# Did you get a SWiMLNB or SWiM8?



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Just curious for folks that ordered the "Connected Home" installation and needed SWiM hardware installed. I'm wondering if you had a WB68 multiswitch installed did the installers give you a SWiM8 in it's place or a SWiMLNB?


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

I got a SWM16, even though a SWM8 would have handled my four HR's. I previously had a WB68.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

FHSPSU67 said:


> I got a SWM16, even though a SWM8 would have handled my four HR's. I previouslu had a WB68.


That's really strange since SWiM16's are as scarce as hens teeth and folks needing them have a devil of a time getting them.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are under the 8 tuner limit you should get a SWiM lnb as long as it is available which shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## tsbrady1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I had an AT-9 sidecar dish with a WB68 switch and they replaced it with a SWiM 3LNB and a "green label" 8 way splitter


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

√ I had a WB68 switch and it was replaced by a SWiM*16*


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

I had an At9 & SWM8 and it was replaced with a SWiM LNB(green label). So if anyone wants a SWM8 and a power inserter PM me.!


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

I didn't vote. I had a SWM-8 (self installed, not green label). It was replaced with SWMLNB.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

LNB Swap to a green label SWiM5 for me.
Man that tech was awsome! :lol:


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

My existing SWM8 was left in place.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm playing roulette. Have a SWiM8 now, install scheduled for Saturday. 
Also have a 5LNB SWM and 3 LNB SWM not connected. 

Crossing my fingers I get a SWiM16 out of the deal to complete my SWM collection. May have to hide the SWM8 and reconnect all to the WB68 before tech shows up 

Use the WB68 for one HR20 that won't work on the SWM8 and told CS agent to note that on the record so perhaps a HR24 shows up too.?

Will let you know how it all turns out.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

tsbrady1 said:


> I had an AT-9 sidecar dish with a WB68 switch and they replaced it with a SWiM 3LNB and a "green label" 8 way splitter


Ditto.


----------

